# Ready to Join Polite Society



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Althea is all dressed up and ready to join polite society now.  
Here she is, all snug in her M-Edge Prodigy cover.










She is wearing . . . Irises, by Van Gogh.










And the view from behind.










Thanks for stopping by her coming out party!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Good job click!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice!  I have the Van Gogh Irises on my KDX.  You have good taste.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Very pretty combination.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Althea looks great!  Thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great Looking Kombo!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How great she looks.  
I have the Irises skin also.  I paired it with the green M-edge cover.  
deb


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

It was a toss-up between Irises and Venezia. Well, I suppose she'll need a change of clothes at some point.

Oh, the green cover must look good with this, too! So would red. And the red would go well with the Venezia skin. See how this this board has been influencing me?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It's ok Click - I have not been enabled - yet - I have a nekked kindle with the original Amazon cover - but it is very difficult to restrain, so go for it!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember thinking when I got my Kindle that I would never like a red cover!










Somehow I ended up with this one and I love it! I don't think I'll ever buy any other color!!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful red combo!  What skin is that?  I really like it a lot.
Paula


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Anju, here let me enable you: go to DecalGirl.com's Kindle skins page, and your K won't be nekkid much longer!

Jaasy, the red is fabulous! Nice matching!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you, Cobbie and Click.

Corky, the skin is Win Volume.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> How great she looks.
> I have the Irises skin also. I paired it with the green M-edge cover.
> deb


Me too!! But I have the K1....it looks totally different with the K2!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful combo.


----------

